# New 960 Pro Firmware 4B6QCXP7 Seems Fixed the Problem



## xkm1948 (Jan 30, 2018)

In case you have missed, previous 3XXXXXXX version of 960Pro firmware crippled the performance of 960Pro. See here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/...update-causes-application-freezes-instability

Today Samsung has finally released an updated firmware. I only have two choices, either RMA my drive or take the risk with the new 4B6QCXP7. So after backing up my data I gave it a go. To my surprise it actually seems to have fixed the random freeze problem introduced in the previous firmware release. Been using for the past hour and has not noticed any problem. Let us hope this is a permanent fix. 

So lesson learned. If your samsung SSD works well, don't upgrade to the latest version. If yours is affected by the buggy 3XXXXX firmware, grab the 4B6QCXP7.


----------



## Bayfront Benny (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Cat. Do you have a link? Currently can only download through Magician (ver. 5.2} but it is "selective" so I cant get it for now.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 31, 2018)

Firmware is *NOT AVAILABLE* on the web site yet:
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/

NVMe SSD-960 PRO Firmware
ISO 2B6QCXP7 | 15MB DOWNLOAD

Per Samsung Forum:  https://us.community.samsung.com/t5...r-the-new-firmware-update-Version/td-p/221328

****01/29/2018***
Samsung has released a new FW update for the 960 Pro. The new version is 4B6QCXP7. 
The update is rolling out in waves and you can update it through Magician (v5.2 only) when it prompts you.
Let us know if you have any questions or need assistance updating the FW!*


----------

